# Most unique catch I've witnessed (and a Poll!)



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings all,
I'm new(er) to the forums, thought this could be a fun thread since I haven't seen/read one like it:

What is the weirdest thing you've got a hook into? (surprising, unintentional, not living...)

Tonight on the Olentangy, after doing well in a pool of smallies, a friend and myself continued wading north under a bridge. After coming out the other side and fishing for a moment, my friend began waking toward me saying "You won't guess what's on my line." ...and I didn't, because it was a bat. A REALLY pi$$ed off bat. Unfortunately, no pics (only had the iPhone and it was dark) but it was C&R'd very much alive, which was a success in it's own right.

Let's hear it!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

There's a similar thread in the NE section.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=86433


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I hooked a muskrat once.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

My list is shoe, clam, rod & reel, rock with a hole in it and snelled hook with a fish still on it 

LC


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Sometime ago, while fishing with a buddy 
in Florida for Bass, casting Shad Raps my pal 
made a long cast that never reached the water.
Alas, a Gull intercepted it in mid flight.
the ensueing fight was a real HOOT.
Especially when trying to remove the hook
from the bill of the bird. those guys can be one tough
hombre.

We nick named the bird "Pete". Thereafter we teased
one another when casting to watch out for "Pete".
Still today, every once in a while when fishing with
same buddy its"watch out for Pete"

Great memories are created while fishing.
Especially when fishing with the likes of.......Misfit.

Capt Hook


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I caught a cormorant once. I reeled him in and he kinda just splayed out on the rocks so I grabbed him from behind I didn't know at the time their heads could rotate around over 180 degrees needless to say thats when he bit the issshhh out of my hands.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Caught a pair of mens underpants in Alum last week. Yuck. That grossed me out more than the dead snake I snagged in OShay last year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

one of my favorites is the same as cart-hook.that's real fun isn't it,tom?
spent some time in seattle and we would troll puegot sound for salmon using herring plugs.the damned gulls would swoop right down and pick bait out ofv the boat if you left a piece layingb out.they would also succed in grabbing it while on the hook before it hit the water.funny stuff happened then


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Snapper on an Xrap lol. Search youtube for Ohiohunter43015 you will see why it was memorable


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

A small bucket (~1gal volume) filled to the brim with cement. Must have been an anchor I guess. A boot, a piece of sheet metal ~ 1'x2', a short length of iron fencepost, a shirt, other fisherman's pole with reel attached, a rope with an anchor attached.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

One time I was catfishing at Delaware and caught 2 duck decoys that were tied together


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Ian fishes like a girl so he was probably trying to rattle it loose from a branch and that's how the bat heard it.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Crabs - Fishing from a peir in the Atlantic for Shark, or whatever else would bite kept getting heavy line and pulling up crabs


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

a mini fat rap I lost a couple months earlier
a friends fishing pole that slipped out of his hands a couple months earlier.
a canadian goose that spooled me


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

TimTaylor75 said:


> There's a similar thread in the NE section.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=86433


i know of that thread i've read some good ones there. i wonder if this one will get as many replies?


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kdog I would be careful how many people you tell that you caught crabs!


----------



## Pick0711 (Apr 28, 2009)

KDOG1976 said:


> Crabs - Fishing from a peir in the Atlantic for Shark, or whatever else would bite kept getting heavy line and pulling up crabs


That sounds alot more pleasent than the time I caught crabs!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

A Mermaid once - She was ugly so I threw her back!!


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

a Duck. i was at a pond in grove city and as my buzz bait was in cast a duck decied to to take flight and got tangled up in the line. as the duck was flying higher my line was flying right off my reel so i closed the bail and and shook the rod acoulpe times to c if it would untangle with the flying duck and it didnt. all of a sudden the duck comes falling out of the sky like a dead duck and smack the water and goes under. O CRAP i just killed a duck at a pond surounded by houses is my thought all of a sudden ducks comes up and takes off again but untangled and buzz bait and line all still with me.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

My wife caught a pig's jaw bone at O'shay last week. Had turned black but still had teeth in it.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

fishing below alum on evening in the cold weather months and the water was way up my father threw out and his line took off. it was dark and took a min to get a look just before it broke the line A BEAVER of all things and just so everyone knows there is no 6lb test strong enough for the power of a beaver that lure was long gone and so was the beaver.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Years ago while sucker fishing at the boat ramps in rocky river I hooked a small photo album,it was a little muddy but in fairly good condition. I couldnt beleive what I caught,I figured it was a birthday or christmas pictures.When I opened it up to my surprize it was someones polaroid porno pictures,the other guys around me couldnt beleive it,neither could I. I took it home to show my wife for a laugh, but she didnt think it was too funny.it was the weirdest thing Ive ever caught,I guess someone must have thrown it off the detroit bridge or something like that,my buddies still talk about it today.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

I witnessed my brother trolling one night down near campus. He caught a whopper!! Later that weekend it was the catch that kept giving!! He was waiting on the doorsteps of our family doctor Monday morning for their arrival!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son got into a snapper a couple years back(should have seen how quick the guy wading a few feet away got out of the water) I lost a jitterbug a month or so back and caught it back a hour or so later.


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

pulled in a stringer at alum once with two saugeye and about ten crappie still alive on it near the campground.... was an excellent addition to the livewell .... and no it was no where near the bank


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Was fishing O'Shaughnessey years ago in a friends fiberglass boat. At entrance to Twin Lakes, i threw my jig on edge of the shore right next to big clump of tall grass. A Cat "meow" jumps on jig b4 i can ease it into the water, puts it in her mouth, runs up the hill....Long fight ensued, i thought twas possibly a stray and wanted to unhook poor thing...needless to say, in fiberglass boat we couldnt crash into rocky shore, No way was she havin any part of me horsin her into the water, i broke her off and she ran off with a jig in middle of her face . Crazy though


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

caught a 15" mudpuppy in the hocking river about 10 years ago, remains the only one ive ever seen. also watched in horror as a fellow ogf'er ,thickrick, briefly hooked a beaver. at first we thought it was a giant largemouth, but to our dismay it was not. we now refer to trophy largemouths as "beavers"


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

fishing an old farm pond years ago with a 2 freinds. I set my pole down and walked a few feet away. It took off into the water . 10 min later my buddy caught my pole got it in then we puled out a white cat fish with red eyes it weighed 10lbs


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy's head !


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Rybo I also caught a bat one time. Casted out and started reeling in and knew something just wasn't right. The bat snagged that grub mid-flight in my cast. I am sure he was a surprised as I was.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

When nothing is biting and kids are bored nothing is more fun than waving around a cane pole with a chub hook and a small piece of crawler. You will catch all kinds of bats!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Snapping turtle, painted turtle, muskrat, grandfather, myself, small piece of rebar, a mudpuppy, and another person's line with a fish on the end of it. Also, one time I had just started fishing for crappie, had a bite, got snagged lost it. 2hrs later I pull up my anchor and lo and behold my jig and the crappie still hooked.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I don't have any unusuall catches, but I do have a funny stringer story that sort of relates. I was wading with my uncle at Alum. He didn't have a stringer so I was keeping both our fish on my one stringer. He caught 4 and I caught 2 so there was a total of 6 fish on the stringer and we had about an hour of fishing left for the evening. Then, the stringer came unravelled from my waders and I lost it. We fan casted the area, but couldn't catch it and went home. Next morning we were fishing in the same spot and my uncle's buddy had been out in the boat fishing. He came over to us and started fishing right near us and talking to us about how it was going. I had 4 fish and my uncle had 2. Lo and behold he catches something, but it isnt acting right. Sure, enough he caught the stringer from the night before. Only one had managed to escape the stringer so we only needed to catch one more fish to have a our limit for the day. lol


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Snapping Turtle on a Spinner Bait,Gulls, Rods ,Reels, Oil Filter on a Crankbait, the treble actually hooked in one of the holes in the bottom of the filter, lawn chair, that was heck of a fight witnessed by somone on the bank walking their dog


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Jeff, are you sure that mermaid was a female.

The Snuff


----------



## shawnbd (Jul 13, 2009)

Last year fishing the GMR in Troy. I hooked into a nice five pound cat with a two in swim bait. Put up a hell of a fight. Thought it was odd that he hit the swim bait. I get it up near the shore and see my swim bait snagged on a moldy rope. I had hooked into an old stringer from the prior year. Chain completely rusted and a huge hole in the cats mouth with rust stains all around. Grabbed the cat by the stringer and took it over to show my dad. He asked were did I get that stringer and I told him it came free with the fish.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

My 3oo pound uncle in the nose,a womens purse,a 5lb rock, and a olympic beer can.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Rod&Reel, cedar waxwing, duckling, a rock (hooked and landed!!) countless clams and mussels.

Me


----------



## xdusty (May 16, 2009)

i was once cat fishing in a river with a pole that was loaned to me because i was out of town. i run up to my car for my bottled water (10ft away) and when i turn back around my pole was gone. no noise, no splash. well i had flipped the bail open while i ran to the car (to avoid from having it dragged in) so i figured if i jumped in there would be a good chance i could get ahold of some of the line. i was wearing a brand new pair of jeans and a pair of flip flops and there was broken beer bottles around. for whatever reason my buddy had a pair of cowboy boots in his car. so as im starting to walk around in chin deep water proudly wearing cowboy boots and underwear (jeans were expensive and i was rushed to make the decision). my line hits my shin. i grab it and get back on the shore. at this point i feel a sudden surge and the line starts ripping out of my hands. as this happens the pole quickly appears out of the water. i grab the pole and start fighting what seems to be a massive fish.i fight this fish still in my unique outfit while my buddy is about to pee his pants. within 15 minutes i had reeled up a carp. i didnt have a scale or tape but it was from my bellybutton to the ground and about as big around as a basketball at its widest point. ive never caught a carp near that size again, and im yet to catch any fish in that manner again. for years i heard about "you wearing your lucky fishing outfit?"


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Dad told me a story once about a guy that he worked with who was catfishin one morning and wasnt having much luck with the chicken liver so he pulled that line in and sat it on the bank, he wasnt paying any attention when a dog came up and ate the liver hook and all, the only thing he could do was just cut the line as close as he could, this was doubtless many years ago(maybe before I was even born) so I dont know why the guy didnt try to take the dog to the vet or whatever, just repeating a story.


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

How about a duck, muskrat, a red oscar, and a big frog that bit a 12" channel cat in the side and hung on as I was pulling it out of the water.
There's a pic of the oscar in my photo album... caught it on a crankbait at Antrim


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

shawnbd said:


> last year fishing the gmr in troy. I hooked into a nice five pound cat with a two in swim bait. Put up a hell of a fight. Thought it was odd that he hit the swim bait. I get it up near the shore and see my swim bait snagged on a moldy rope. I had hooked into an old stringer from the prior year. Chain completely rusted and a huge hole in the cats mouth with rust stains all around. Grabbed the cat by the stringer and took it over to show my dad. He asked were did i get that stringer and i told him it came free with the fish.


...........lol................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

hooked a frog once while bluegill fishin' right after i rebaited my hook with a waxworm.let it dangle for a split second and bam!got me a frog on the line.my wife couldn't believe it.laughed her butt off.wanted to keep it but was vetoed.great thread guys.


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

same thing here with the bat last night at hoover. found a beautiful catfish spot and next i know we were in the middle of a bat war tons of them swooping in on us landing on rod tips bummed me out left the spot haha


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I caught a pretty big snapping turtle on a spinnerbait in early 2008. Swear to God!!!
I was fishing in less than 2-feet of water and doing the crank-pause technique when I thought I snagged a big chunck of wood. Then the chunk of wood started swimming!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

a lantern a wallet and a fish ohio tree fish


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

HAHAA!!! I think jrsfish and xdusty have the trophies so far for best stories.
Although all the stringer/fishing pole w/ fish stories are [email protected] close.

All this beats what I catch most often = nothin.

Rybo


----------



## Woodfish49 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've caught fishing rods, clams, rocks , the same bullhead twice with the hook he broke off still in his mouth, snapping turtles, frogs, the worm harness, that my son had just broken off, through the eye of the swivel,an old sweat shirt and I'm sure other things I've forgotten about in my many years of fishing.Also my brother caught a lawn chair at Hoover while we were trolling by hooking the front eye of a storm lure that was snaged on it with the rear treble of his lure.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I hooked a (nice size) largemouth in the butt by accident, a boot, a snake (dangle a minnow in front of a water snake and you will be surprised), and I witnessed an old lady snag a duck.


----------



## mmillerr46 (Jul 15, 2007)

Back around 1980 I watched my roommate pull in a small bass that was firmly wedged in a plastic jar, possibly from peanut butter. It must have swam into it after it was hooked and gotten stuck. It was in there head first and took a bit of effort to get it out. This was from a reservoir in San Diego. Got a pic somewhere but didn't feel like digging it out. We were laughing our a**es off when he landed it.


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

oh yeah ive caught two shad in one spot that both hit a buzz bait


----------



## superfly187 (May 9, 2008)

I caught a fishing pool on a texas rig - - still have it and use it till this day for catfishing good pole don't know how long it was at the bottom of hoover but after cleaning it up and puting on a new reel works great!!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Several Bats fishing at night. A hen Mallard fishing a spillway one time. Swam into the line and I hooked her in the leg. Wasnt much of a fight but it sure made a lot of noise. My son hooked a Beaver in the Ohio river one night fishing for Saugers with me.


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

My most recent strange catch was up at Antrim Park. I was fishing for trout and had a rooster tail on one rod (left it next to me in the sand where I was fishing) as I was putting power bait on the other. I see this big Golden Retriever run down towards me and needless to say I caught my biggest ever on that rooster tail. Luckily the treble was tangled in the hair of the dogs tail and while it did pull my rod around, it did not even draw blood. Hopefully that owner realized why they have signs that tell you to keep your dog on a leash (or at least away from fishermen).


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

A goose in mid-flight snapped my 4lb test and just kept going lol


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishing in the dark in a channel on Buckeye and I could barely see my bobber. It takes a couple little bounces so I slowly start to reel in the slack. The bobber starts heading into the bank. It's really dark, and I'm watching it as closely as I can, waiting for the right moment to set the hook. The thing goes all the way to the bank and then jumps up onto the bank and starts heading into the weeds. -Got over the initial shock and set the hook on a very angry fat water snake. I let him keep the hook.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

At the Scioto this morning, under I-270 in Dublin, I caught a Jeep Rubicon using a Fuji 10X zoom. I sent this pic to the company named on the bumper.

I pulled about 50 pounds of trash out of there as part of Dublin's annual Mike Utt river cleanup.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have hooked and landed a muskrat not a fun experience. I have also hooked a 30 pound beaver while wadding the Ohio River and had it pop up about 5 feet from me with my jig in his tail. My Grandfather was laughing his head off but I was scared to death. I know what they do to trees I could only imagine what he would do to my leg. Funny now not then.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

DelawareAngler: That $hit cracked me up. That's my new favorite story just because of the way you wrote it. Haha, great.
Finman gets 100points for surprise factor. That $hits funny too!

Why am I judging these? Haha. 

I can attest for FOSR. I was down at the bridge for the first time today and it was very clean, especially for the amount of traffic it gets. I think there are still some full trash bags left to haul away still. Kudos man, and nice "unique catch." Do you work in photography?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive caught a lot of really nice sticks. If you know anyone that fishes with me I'm better at finding structure than most electronics. Ive caught bags of newspapers, power lines at buckeye lake, shoes, boots, baits, hooks. jigs, bottom bouncers with harnesses, turtles, and many clothing pieces. Found a planer board in the middle of Lake Erie.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was a kid, I was fishing Pike's Creek in Kenosha, WI with my sister. I had an extra cane pone which I set a ways back on the bank and I guess it had a worm on the hook. When we were ready to go, I grabbed the cane pole and there was a robin on the end. Well my sister was pretty upset that I caught a bird. She was going on and on ... I'm telling mom ... you caught a bird ... you're in trouble... you're in trouble. Another time a friend and I were ice fishing Pike's Creek. We caught a duck in a wood ticket along the bank by hand and a rabbit in one of our muskrat sets ... didn't have a bite on the tip ups.


----------



## backincolumbus (Jun 12, 2009)

My catch was another stringer full of LM Bass and Catfish (forgot how many) still alive about 10 pounds!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son snagged like a 2" shad tonight on a topwater, he hollered over to me whoah you wont believe this!!! I walk over and there is the shad with one of the hooks just into a gill.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

In all my years of fishing I have caught alot of strange things also a long but distingust list rocks sticks innertubes sidewall of an old tire a stringer with 2 cat fish at deer creek plastic bags crank baits of all sorts but while fishing oshay a few years ago with real manley Chuck I hook a calvin cline bra wich is to this day proudly displayed on the wall of his basement in a frame so their is mermades and this one is top-less let me know when there is a post about that on here Kenny Q


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I think she made her way up the sci she was sun bathing on a sand bar off the point of an island when i waded up on her must have startled her cause she went back to the water like a bat out of hell was wondering why she was topless didn't really care but now i know


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I caught several things from a snake to a Beaver that ate my rappla - But the best thing I caught was two years ago at Alum - Mid summer me and my dad was starting to head back in a cove it is the 3rd one on the right if you are heading to the 36/37 bridge - We were going to head back to the Beaver Hut to see if we could pull some crappie out. As you head back it cuts to the right toward the Beaver Hut as you turn right there is a little sandy beach on your left heading in. As we were approaching there was a Jet Ski pulled up on the little sand part there on the right of the Jet Ski was a couple going at it. The young female was probably between 20-25 years old on top of the guy and they were completly in there birthday suits. It was an awsome site and the female was very attractive. Needles to say we startled her and she jumped off of him and grabbed her clothes to cover up.


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

timing is everything is it not.........


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Ah yes, the wacky worm. I've been warned about catching beaver on it.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Trollin off the beach at Alum


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I like duckhound's style. Pictures instead of a story. That's a nice bonus to bring in with the fish. Really brings out the blue in your "eyes". Thanks for posting!


----------

